# Got some new forks today!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Been thinning out the woods, and using my bucket for transporting brush to a low spot on my property, when my wife happened upon a set of forks that snapped right on my 430 loader for $500. Life just got a whole lot easier for the bottle!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That is a good price!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know! Even if they were 3 times that, they'd be well worth it, though I would likely flinch! Those forks are so useful! Couldn't imagine not having them now.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That does indeed sound like a VERY good price! Got any pics? I have been considering buying a set of forks form my 430 FEL too.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll get some up here soon. Chief, there's no doubt that they are a good thing to have around irregardless!


----------

